# Audi S3 3.2 Turbo 800Hp



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Greek tuner magazine "Power Techniques" tested this 800 horsepower Audi S3 3.2 turbo built by Greek tuning company "0-400 Tune 2 Race." The results were some seriously impressive numbers.
Test results:
0-100km/h: 3.11sec
0- 400m: [email protected]/h
Boost: 1.55Bar
[email protected]
[email protected]
Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Id2O0vC7Lk


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Audi S3 3.2 Turbo 800Hp (S3.2)*

It has a built motor with JE pistons, Crower rods, Arrow billet crankshaft, GT-K 1000 turbo and Shricks 262, kevlar 4 disk clutch and a girdle
The numbers are on pump super unleaded 100oct.


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Audi S3 3.2 Turbo 800Hp (S3.2)*

very impressive, what gearbox used and haldex controller.Any idea why smoking front tires first


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

any info on the billet crankshaft> was unaware there are companies producing aftrmarket cranks for the 3.2L VR.
Anyone out there making 2.8L aftermarket cranks?


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Audi S3 3.2 Turbo 800Hp (M.P)*

Stock gearbox, strengthened inside, especially the transfer box. Special haldex controller with 3 pos:
1.Stock
2.50/50 locked when above half throttle
3.Off (front wheel drive) (maybe that's what you saw)








He is going to put some race gas and go more than 2 bar.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snitches Get Stitches* »_any info on the billet crankshaft> was unaware there are companies producing aftrmarket cranks for the 3.2L VR.
Anyone out there making 2.8L aftermarket cranks? 

Arrow precision is a British company who make billet cranks and rods for whatever engine you like as a special order. They are doing F1 cranks too.


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Audi S3 3.2 Turbo 800Hp (S3.2)*

I hope to see this year/ Seres or any track /..








I'm 300 kilometers. far from you















p.s what management you use?


_Modified by M.P at 2:42 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Audi S3 3.2 Turbo 800Hp (M.P)*

Car uses Electromotive Tec3R
Hope to see you @ Serres track


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Audi S3 3.2 Turbo 800Hp (S3.2)*

bravo se aftous pou to fiaxane, tora thelo na to do na gamai ta evo sto 1/4mile!!


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Good god.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (newcreation)*

holy ****ing **** the sound!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*

This car sounds bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

really impressive!! 
when you mention strengthened gears do you mean using straight cut gears? DRP gears? cryo treated gears? we have been looking for upgrade options for our transmissions without going to a dog box so if you can comment a bit more on your setup it would be nice to know


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Audi S3 3.2 Turbo 800Hp (M.P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.P* »_very impressive, what gearbox used and haldex controller.Any idea why smoking front tires first









I believe it's because the front wheels have to spin in order for the rear end to engage. At least in the stock setting it would. Which is ideal for quick times because once there's traction again it would then begin sending all the power to just the front, making it more efficient. 
Correct me if I'm wrong but to my knowledge that's how it all works. Can't wait to have haldex.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_
I believe it's because the front wheels have to spin in order for the rear end to engage. At least in the stock setting it would. Which is ideal for quick times because once there's traction again it would then begin sending all the power to just the front, making it more efficient. 
Correct me if I'm wrong but to my knowledge that's how it all works. Can't wait to have haldex.










thats correct...now if they have the proper controller it can be full time AWD essential. We sell one. What it looks like in the video is they disabled haldex for the first run to show the differences in performance.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Audi S3 3.2 Turbo 800Hp (S3.2)*

Wicked!


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (huichox4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huichox4* »_really impressive!! 
when you mention strengthened gears do you mean using straight cut gears? DRP gears? cryo treated gears? we have been looking for upgrade options for our transmissions without going to a dog box so if you can comment a bit more on your setup it would be nice to know 

Gears are a selection of diff. VAG 'boxes, halfshafts are custom made of special steel and the transfer box is strengthened inside at certain points.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (S3.2)*

are the half shafts made of spring steel ?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

That thing is absolutely mental.
I love the sound!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

would love to see a 96kph to 210kph (60-130mph) time for this car!


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Some more numbers since you're interested:
0-100kmh 3.11
0-200kmh 8.03
60-200kmh 6.59
60-280kmh 16.21
60ft [email protected]
200m [email protected]
1/4m [email protected]


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

whats the name of the company building this car..?is there any engine bay pictures ect ..?


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

The company is called "0-400 Tune2Race" and is located in Athens.
For more info get the February issue of "Power Techniques" magazine, is posted all over Europe.
Some more vids:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...-1-HM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fjx0FfPL0SA&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzNxPivlj_Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ksNGoSojQ8
Enjoy


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*

to the op,does the R32 swap directly into the s3 or is there cutting ,welding,etc involved


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (boostd k04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostd k04* »_to the op,does the R32 swap directly into the s3 or is there cutting ,welding,etc involved

Yes the S3 is the same floor/car as the R32. Everything the same except the engine.
I think the Porsche 9ff on the video is the one that won the 2009 Nardo High Speed Event with 376kmh top speed and a few days later @ the Papenburg track in Germany with 391.7kmh (also Greek).


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_
Yes the S3 is the same floor/car as the R32. Everything the same except the engine.
I think the Porsche 9ff on the video is the one that won the 2009 Nardo High Speed Event with 376kmh top speed and a few days later @ the Papenburg track in Germany with 391.7kmh (also Greek).


dam the s3 is insane....
will the gearbox from the R32 work on the s3 for this type of modification


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (boostd k04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostd k04* »_to the op,does the R32 swap directly into the s3 or is there cutting ,welding,etc involved

You can keep S3 gearbox , just need to change bellhousing.
3.2 engine is bolt on


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

reason i asked, im getting an r32 complete engine with gearbox and computer box and a mate of mind found me an s3 with a blown engine and gearbox 


_Modified by boostd k04 at 5:21 AM 2-3-2010_


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Here is my car








http://media.snimka.bg/4424/015103662.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/4424/015103659.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/4424/015103663.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/4424/015103665.jpg

It is the donor















http://media.snimka.bg/5079/016413736.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/5079/016413738.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/2163/010581250.jpg


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (M.P)*

doesnt look like the car on the pics..if it is..there is a lot off changes made after..any pics off the engine bay as it look on the vid...?


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

no video for now, these days I play with wires for my ECU / DTA /.
I have a small problem with idling, but I think that after two or three days will have Dyno







and vid..
I have many pictures but there is nothing more than the engine build,head,turbo clutch







and the normal details..
p.s







my car is nothing special,but I think will be interesting to all you guys to see more pictures of Greek S3







800+



_Modified by M.P at 3:35 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_doesnt look like the car on the pics..if it is..there is a lot off changes made after..any pics off the engine bay as it look on the vid...?

He's just trying to get a reaction on HIS car, its not the s3 from the TS


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (pimS)*

hahahhhh, nothing like that,dude if i wanted attention I would have write a new theme








cheers


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

can't really find out much on this s3 would anyone no the web site for the tuner i would like to find out more about the contents of the car


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Mother of god.. that was incredible. It looks wonderful over in Greece. I didnt know anyone really was into hot rodding cars over there.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Some engine bay pics:

and mine:




_Modified by S3.2 at 11:13 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (S3.2)*

the best Audi I have ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Audi S3 3.2 Turbo 800Hp (S3.2)*

YES!!! this thing is awesome and sounds so brutal.... looks like a good R36T competitor (kinda)


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

s3.2 wat numbers are u putting down


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (boostd k04)*

The head on the blue S3 has a P&P job. 3 sets of springs were bought from 3 diff brands and the best combo of these were chosen and installed. 2 sets of Schrick cams were bought and 1 of each was chosen and installed so that they are symmetrical and good for the turbo application. Stainless intake and inconel exhaust valves +1 size by Ferrea were used along with titanium retainers. The plastic timing chain slider was beefed up, as most commonly it brakes after some thousand miles and now with the stronger valvetrain it was a necessity. New baffles were made in the oil pan so that the oil stays around the pump under hard Gs. A metal girdle plate was made, along with 2 bars to hold the billet main caps to place.








Mine is just stock apart from a P&P job and I think it makes about 550Hp from the cars I raced. I plan to take it to the dyno shortly.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_Greek tuner magazine "Power Techniques" tested this 800 horsepower Audi S3 3.2 turbo built by Greek tuning company "0-400 Tune 2 Race." The results were some seriously impressive numbers.
Test results:
0-100km/h: 3.11sec
0- 400m: [email protected]/h
Boost: 1.55Bar
[email protected]
[email protected]
Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Id2O0vC7Lk

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bravo.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*

Thanks


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (S3.2)*

bravo bpe megale!!!


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_ Mine is just stock apart from a P&P job and I think it makes about 550Hp from the cars I raced. I plan to take it to the dyno shortly.

great numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what is the capabilitly of the stock crankshaft for your kind of setup?


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (boostd k04)*

Thank you.








I'd like to know that also.








That's what's holding me from cranking up the boost...


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

god that thing just leaps from the line.


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_Thank you.








I'd like to know that also.








That's what's holding me from cranking up the boost...

according to a reputable company that builds and tunes vr6's the crank can handle just over 650hp


----------



## vr64x4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone know what they did exactly to the gear box. The figures is extremly impressive but what is more impressive is that the gearbox is actually holding up due to them only using standard vw gears. 

I have read high and low and the 02m box can't hold a lot of power? What is the max that you know an 02m standard box to handle?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

vr64x4 said:


> Does anyone know what they did exactly to the gear box. The figures is extremly impressive but what is more impressive is that the gearbox is actually holding up due to them only using standard vw gears.
> 
> I have read high and low and the 02m box can't hold a lot of power? What is the max that you know an 02m standard box to handle?


how do you know the gears are actually holding? 

tuners rarely post their issues, just the glory stuff.


----------



## vr64x4 (Jan 15, 2013)

No agreed this is very true yes but I have seen a couple of guys making around 650hp with only an LSD. Think i should just build my box with a lsd and try to re-inforce the casing to reduce flexing and see for myself at what hp it fails 

You don't know how the re-inforcing of the casing is done by any chance?

Thanks


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

gearbox housing is ok with stock gears / problem is 4th gear /02M DRP-DQB is max out 700nm
02Q is better / with shaft support is hold much more than 700nm


----------



## vr64x4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Interesting so just for my understanding....I can swop out the 02m 4th gear for the 02q 4th gear? I don't want to hi-jack this tread but the shaft support you are refering to please can you explain a little? 

Last question do you sell these items as I'm in south africa and it is always difficult getting parts for 02m syncro box?


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

Damn.. nicely done.


----------



## rallye_racer (Mar 15, 2009)

*Yellow button on steering wheel ???*

Hi, sorry for the newb Q? but what is the yellow button on his steering wheel for ?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

daaaaaaaaammm that car sounds bad ass and hauls ass good work man. I would not try to race you with my car......maybe on the freeway:laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jaswan (Mar 24, 2008)

i thought there was a video of this car in the low 9s? 

Jason


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

High 8 sec car, with full interior. Street legal.


----------

